# Hosting HTML5 Projects for FA



## redhusky (Sep 6, 2017)

I know that FA can let you upload single files that are flash but I like to program projects in HTML5 via Construct 2. Is there a way to host projects so that people can use them easily without having to DL and unpack them to their pc?


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 9, 2017)

Submit them to Github via the GithubPages option and then upload screenshots with links to the external content that way.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 22, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Submit them to Github via the GithubPages option and then upload screenshots with links to the external content that way.


Superlate thanks!


----------



## Dosgamer (Sep 22, 2017)

I need a website builder that can add WEBM (animations) and HTML5 Games... and is ok with 18+ works. Do you know one?
I know there are sites for html5 games and webm, but i'd like to have my own, custom made, space too.

Something similar to tumblr with html5 browser game/filehosting and without the tumblr  community


----------



## redhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Submit them to Github via the GithubPages option and then upload screenshots with links to the external content that way.


here we are. I want to start taking commissions to turn authors stories into CYOA and Dating sim games. Here's my CYOA template here. Thanks again! 
theflyingnest.github.io: CYOA Template Engine


----------



## redhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Submit them to Github via the GithubPages option and then upload screenshots with links to the external content that way.


Also, to get multiple projects to be hosted do I have to make it within a subfolder and access them via username.github.io/projectname?


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

You just set them up as you did with that project, separate "repositories" for each project and then they work.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> You just set them up as you did with that project, separate "repositories" for each project and then they work.


One thing that I noticed is that it only worked when I made the "repository" my username. This video is what I used to get it up and running. Note that the version of Github Desktop he is using is outdated from the one I am using:





What would be your recommended steps?


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

Walkthrough on how to use github pages for hosting
Configuring a publishing source for GitHub Pages - User Documentation

I use it for mine.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Walkthrough on how to use github pages for hosting
> Configuring a publishing source for GitHub Pages - User Documentation
> 
> I use it for mine.


Rejoice! I approve of this post!


----------



## redhusky (Sep 24, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Walkthrough on how to use github pages for hosting
> Configuring a publishing source for GitHub Pages - User Documentation
> 
> I use it for mine.


Success, My Older Dating Sim alpha engine in all it's fugly glory!~ Thanks for all the help!
theflyingnest.github.io: DatingSimExample


----------



## redhusky (Sep 24, 2017)

And yes, you can play this game all the way through and all the endings are set in. It's just basic and fugly. But aside from that's it's a complete game.


----------



## redhusky (Oct 5, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Submit them to Github via the GithubPages option and then upload screenshots with links to the external content that way.


Seriously, thank you SO MUCH for telling me about this. This making sharing my work for much more feasible. Also, check out my 'NotPachinko" example game!~ 
theflyingnest.github.io: PachTest


----------

